# Sony DAV-DZ170 multiple connections



## Rodbello985 (Jul 8, 2018)

So my current set up contains my cable box and my PS4 to be connected to this receiver. How do I ensure the both of them have surround sound without manually having to exchange the cables in the back, since both require the TV/CABLE setting? The TV does not have an optical cable input either.


----------



## bassfisher6522 (Jul 22, 2012)

IMO....those units are junk. Your Sony only has "1" HDMI connection and "1" component connection and 1 RCA. Does your cable box and PS4 have any component (the red, blue, green) RCA connections. If not, you're SOL. 
https://www.crutchfield.com/S-IFFU2oMAdYD/p_158DZ170/Sony-DAV-DZ170.html

You need a real reciever. You can pick one up at a yard sale, Facebook's market place , for a used one. Or go to Amazon and get one. Here's a really decent Pioneer .....
https://www.amazon.com/Pioneer-VSX-...qid=1531106114&sr=8-5&keywords=audio+receiver


----------

